# You know you're from California if



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was on a motorcycle trip a few years ago. We were traveling from the east coast to the "left coast" (sorry Zim, I couldn't help myself), then down the coast from Blain Washington to San Yisidro California. I had wondered where all the Hippies had gone from the 60's, we found them in the beach areas of northern California. They were selling anything they could find. Did you know there is an entire industry out there of selling anything that washes up on the beach. :roll: And even worse, people buy the crap. :lol: I can't remember , is dope illegal in California ? If it is , they don't pay any attention to it. :shock:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

pot has got to be legal they sell the stuff in vending machines now.


----------

